# Psp??



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

This holiday weekend, I have been seeing Television commercials for movies stating "available in DVD and PSP"

Excuse my ignorance, but what is PSP???


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

i just googled psp, what came up was Sony PlayStation Portable
http://www.us.playstation.com/psp.aspx

Will


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PSP is a portable playstation.
It is a handheld gaming device that can also play movies.
The movies are in a propietary format that can only be played on a PSP.
a waste of money IMHO.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sony PSP is the wave of the future .. but NOT yet the future -- there will be allot of changes in the next year -- but for right now it is an all in one inclusive device that allows you to look at Photos, play music, surf the internet, play any of the 1000s of games, watch streaming video, watch live TV with an attachment and soon, if they can work out the legal ramifications -- be a CDMA/GSM cellular phone...

One of my younger guys that works for me has one and it is truly incredible...

The real problem is that Sony utilizes allot of propietary formats hoping that they can push the market to only them -- and from where i sit -- they are crazy -- Motorola and about 1000000 others are hot on their heels... you need to make a device that everyone can use and share info... not try to lock it down...


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I hope Sony hasn't forgotten about how great Betamax was
















Thanks for the info, don't know why I didn't check Google


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> I hope Sony hasn't forgotten about how great Betamax was


LMAO Betamax


----------



## outbackhopeful (Dec 26, 2005)

betamax!!! goodone!!!! That was in the "mad max" line of movies right?!?!?!?!? I think before "beyond thunderdome". LOLOLOL


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The sad thing is that Beta max was a better platform then VHS. Beta max still lived for many years in the technical fields for recording data such as vibration and just about any electrical signal. You can still find them but they are just about gone.

As for the PSP format video. The PSP is the only hand held gaming device with a wide screen format. It is refereed to as UMD and is a mini DVD disk. It plays movies very nicely.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My son(almost 18) got a i-Pod nano for Christmas and is now on his way
to Best-Buy to exchange it for a PSPâ€¦







...








According to him itâ€™s the best of everythingâ€¦All rolled into one!









MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Excuse my ignorance, but what is PSP???


From what I've seen, that's *P*lenty *S*pent *P*esos!









Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> It is refereed to as UMD and is a mini DVD disk. It plays movies very nicely.
> [snapback]68853[/snapback]​


It is a mini DVD, but still a different file format or they would play in any dvd player.

I'm sorry, but I just can't see shelling out 20 bucks for a movie and then being restricted to my hand held gaming device to watch it.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Excuse my ignorance, but what is PSP???
> 
> 
> From what I've seen, that's *P*lenty *S*pent *P*esos!
> ...


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I held on to my Beta VCR to the bitter end.....









Once I couldn't find rentals, I had to let it go!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

7heaven said:


> I held on to my Beta VCR to the bitter end.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our Sony Betamax is still in the entertainment center along with the VHS deck. They're both dinosaurs now.

Bill


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

What's the average life span now a year? I'm just getting rid of cassettes.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm just getting rid of cassettes.


Cassettes? What are casettes?







Is that something new? Is that why I'm having to buy my 8-tracks at garage sales and flea markets?









Mark


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > I'm just getting rid of cassettes.
> 
> 
> Cassettes? What are casettes?
> ...


I never trusted 8-track. . .I still have a working 7" reel to reel though.

All kidding aside, I do own a very nice turntable with a black widow tone arm. (cost me over 2500 bucks back in the 80's)


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> All kidding aside, I do own a very nice turntable with a black widow tone arm. (cost me over 2500 bucks back in the 80's)
> [snapback]68925[/snapback]​


YOU PAID 2500 BUCKS FOR A TURNTABLE!!!! Hey, when we meet at the spring rally, I have some stuff I want to sell you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ahh! Betamax, reel-to-reel and turntables!
Those were the days, eh?

And I don't care what anybody says, I will still take my LaserDisc player over a DVD anyday!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: While we are on the subject, how many black boxes do you have in your stack? I am at 13 and counting!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

As we were packing for our move I discovered a bunch of reel-to-reel tapes I had. Some of them were purchased prerecorded. I also have some of the thick 78 rpm records. I don't have a Victrola to play them on however.

Reverie


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ahh! Betamax, reel-to-reel and turntables!
> Those were the days, eh?
> 
> And I don't care what anybody says, I will still take my LaserDisc player over a DVD anyday! dry.gif
> ...


Doug:

Still have my SUPER-Beta. Had to go to roll your own tapes a few years back. The new one's were just to expensive. The tuner is starting to go,







Can you believe that DARN thing barely lasted 20 yrs. - CHEAP JUNK!







Recorder still works, but since most of our recording is DVD/Hard disk it's not used much.

For a while I had one of the video LP players, at least until the local library decided to dump the selection of movies they had.









Still have two Cassette recorders and two 8-track units, one play&record, one play. Wish I had a reel to reel to convert some of my old recordings to something newer. I'll find one sometime I'm sure. Also still have turn table.

Nick,
If you need a place to store your 78's long term, my victrola has some empty space in the bottom platter storage rack.























BTW:
Anyone know where to get a victrola needle sharpener? Saw one of these years ago, but didn't have the smarts/money to get it then. DW got me some new needles, but they dull all to fast.

Dreamtimers


----------

